
Ask HN: What are your absolute essential resources? - gymshoes
What content or resource do you never skip?
Blogs, bookmarks, podcasts, tv shows, movies, anything else
======
robin_reala
Not sure if this is entirely in line with what you’re asking, but I never
develop a website without consulting the guidelines and recommendations in
WCAG: [https://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG21/](https://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG21/)

------
aptmiguk
Search engines. Be it Google, DDG, Quant, or others, I use them so often I
usually have at least one tab open just for that purpose.

